# Help setting up a photo studio



## critical5 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all, I am new to this forum and photography so be gentle please!!

I am planning to set up a traditional analogue photo processing studio but i do not know a great deal on the right equipment to use!

Could you please help me or give me a start up point?

I would like to know:

equipment needed
How much they cost average
and other tips

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

When you say "traditional analogue photo processing studio", what do you mean exactly?  Do you mean a place to shoot photos (studio)? or do you want a dark room for developing & printing?


----------



## critical5 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for a quick reply!

What I actually meant was a dark room for developing & printing photos. 
I need to know what equipment i need for this and what prices for a low cost start up!

Thanks:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a 'darkroom' section here at the forum.  Click HERE

I will move this post into that section, which will hopfully get you more replies.  Also, we have a search function, try a few searches and see what you can come up with.  I'm sure this has been asked before.


----------



## critical5 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks


----------

